# is getting standard knowledge key to life and getting dates?



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

one of my major life goals is to get into a relationship...and i don't have the standard knowledge to get into one.......what did all others do to get into the club of knowledge to get one?


----------



## NewToHeartBreak (Jul 8, 2014)

Do you have many friends? If so are any of them of the opposite sex?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

sorry, everybody else was given it/handed it by design...if so, then so can I be..


----------



## NewToHeartBreak (Jul 8, 2014)

If you don't give any more information no one will know enough to make helpful suggestions.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

As said, all others had/have it, so can I.....i don't get why that is so taxing/wounding...there is more to life than your opinions/conceptions of things..


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

homerjay said:


> As said, all others had/have it, so can I.....i don't get why that is so taxing/wounding...there is more to life than your opinions/conceptions of things..


dont know what you mean by "standard knowledge". 
what are you talking about?


----------



## TeaLeaves4 (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh, you mean you want sex and don't understand why you're not getting it. Is that it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Voltaire2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

As'laDain said:


> dont know what you mean by "standard knowledge".
> what are you talking about?


I think the OP means the book we all got in 8th grade called 'How to get Laid' from the good folks at Houghton Mifflin. He may have been absent. 

Hard to come by these days.

Cheers,
V(13)
...scratching head on this one as well....


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

homerjay said:


> one of my major life goals is to get into a relationship...and i don't have the standard knowledge to get into one.......what did all others do to get into the club of knowledge to get one?



My favorite answer to this type of question comes from a movie called "Parenthood" starring Steve Martin. His grandmother describes life as a roller coaster...

"Grandma: I always wanted to go again. You know, it was just so interesting to me that a ride could make me so frightened, so scared, so sick, so excited, and so thrilled all together! Some didn't like it. They went on the merry-go-round. That just goes around. Nothing. I like the roller coaster. You get more out of it."


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

The OP is saying the same thing he (or someone very similar) has been saying for years on a variety of other sites. Is this the same person? It seems his question has never been answered, and as I recall he has never really defined what this "standard knowledge" is, how it's supposed to be learned, and why he can't simply go out and get it through experience and trying to date - or even reading books like "Dating for Dummies".


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> The OP is saying the same thing he (or someone very similar) has been saying for years on a variety of other sites. Is this the same person? It seems his question has never been answered, and as I recall he has never really defined what this "standard knowledge" is, how it's supposed to be learned, and why he can't simply go out and get it through experience and trying to date - or even reading books like "Dating for Dummies".


but it exists....that's all there is to it..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Voltaire2013 said:


> I think the OP means the book we all got in 8th grade called 'How to get Laid' from the good folks at Houghton Mifflin. He may have been absent.
> 
> Hard to come by these days.
> 
> ...


I disagree....there is knowledge...i don't get how one more person getting it phases so many people..


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

homerjay said:


> I disagree....there is knowledge...i don't get how one more person getting it phases so many people..


Ok, I'll help you out. Read this book. You may need to read it several times. Try to do what the author is suggesting as much as possible, not just when you're trying to get a date but all the time.

Learn it. Live it. You won't believe what a difference it will make in your life. 

Hint: If you're wondering what book, click here.


----------



## Kresaera (Nov 8, 2014)

I am so confused... Do you want us to tell you how we all got our relationships? I have no idea what the question is...


----------



## Roselyn (Sep 19, 2010)

You need to answer questions before posters can help you. How old are you? Do you have a job? What type of job? What is your level of education? Do you have a car? Do you have an apartment or a home?


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

Roselyn said:


> You need to answer questions before posters can help you. How old are you? Do you have a job? What type of job? What is your level of education? Do you have a car? Do you have an apartment or a home?


my age and profession aren't of consequence.....

what is important is that I want/will get the knowledge all others had..


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

not really...i just don't like being lectured to by strangers online....and basic fact you've been dismissive of me to claim some baseless social power is telling...unless you can prove all others here let strangers lecture to them..

By the by, I've never been to prison, and would never hope to...


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

There is no such thing as "standard knowledge". What might be "standard" for one person has no relevance for another.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

homerjay said:


> I'm simply asking how others got higher knowledge to get dates....


By asking someone for a date, despite not knowing what they were doing.
And by going on really awkward first dates, learning from them, and applying that knowledge to later dates. Trial and error. 

And the occasional internet message board.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

that.girl said:


> By asking someone for a date, despite not knowing what they were doing.
> And by going on really awkward first dates, learning from them, and applying that knowledge to later dates. Trial and error.
> 
> And the occasional internet message board.


And this is another attempt at obfuscation......i just think there is/was a higher canon of knowledge people use/used to get dates..i don't see why personal growth is wrong..:smthumbup:


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

homerjay said:


> And this is another attempt at obfuscation......i just think there is/was a higher canon of knowledge people use/used to get dates..i don't see why personal growth is wrong..:smthumbup:


Well, if you find the fabled "Book of Love", do us all a favor and share its location.

In your posts on other threads, you sound very lucid and you use complete sentences and proper punctuation. In this thread, you're all over the place. Good luck with that personal growth.


----------



## homerjay (Dec 12, 2014)

that.girl said:


> Well, if you find the fabled "Book of Love", do us all a favor and share its location.
> 
> In your posts on other threads, you sound very lucid and you use complete sentences and proper punctuation. In this thread, you're all over the place. Good luck with that personal growth.


Humans are complex, I'm acting as all others do..


----------



## Revamped (Jun 19, 2014)

At birth, I was given a devise that, at a push of the button, unlocks all secrets known of the time.

As I grew, I pushed that button over and over again.

Now, I just push that button and all knowledge flows through me.

I am the holder of THE BUTTON.

And you're not.

Sorry, it's just the way it is...


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I think this thread is done. I'm closing it.


----------



## that.girl (Aug 27, 2014)

Revamped said:


> At birth, I was given a devise that, at a push of the button, unlocks all secrets known of the time.
> 
> As I grew, I pushed that button over and over again.
> 
> ...


Can I borrow your button for a minute? My remote control has been missing for days, and I'd really like to know where it is.


----------

